
How Do You Backup 20TB of Data? - pavel_lishin
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/14/03/12/1253218/how-do-you-backup-20tb-of-data
======
kjs3
I divide stuff into 3 categories: Stuff I kept but can loose (old versions of
installers, stuff I can find on the web if I need it back, etc.), stuff I'd
rather not loose but it wouldn't be the end of the world (media files), and
stuff I _can 't_ loose (legal doco, family photos, email archives, etc). I've
got about 20TB split over 2 FreeNAS/ZFS NASs, mostly as RAIDZ, but I do have a
4TB RAIDZ2 zpool. I've also got a cloud backup space. Stuff I can loose just
finds a space on one of the servers, stuff I'd rather not loose is shapshotted
between the servers periodically, and stuff I can't loose goes to the RAIDZ2,
is snapshotted between the servers and also sent to the cloud. Once you go
through the pain of deciding what bucket everything goes in and creating the
ZFS filesystems for them, it's pretty smooth and I've found it to be a good
compromise between the risk of loosing something critical and the cost of
redundancy for everything. And, to be a little old school, I have a DLT that I
put the really, _really_ can't loose data on which get's put in the safety
deposit box periodically.

------
k3oni
Build two systems, use ZFS and do incremental snapshot-ing every so often to
the second pool.

------
aroch
To my 64TB array running btrfs in RAID5

